# D600 trouble with Camera Raw...



## WhyteMyke (Nov 26, 2012)

Just received my D600 and took one shot with it to do a little "back and forth" testing between that and my D7000. I used the same SD card, shot the picture with the D7000, took the card out and put it in the D600, took the same shot with that, then put the card into my Mac. Went to transfer the pictures in Bridge, and got a message when trying to open the RAW version of the shot done with the D600 and got the message: "Could not complete your request because the file appears to be from a camera model which is not supported by the installed version of Camera Raw. Please visit the Camera Raw help documentation for additional information." I am running CS5 on my Mac, and according to Adobe, it is all up to date.

Any ideas as to whats wrong? My Camera Raw is currently version 6.7.


----------



## slow231 (Nov 26, 2012)

D600 will need a pretty recent version of raw.  last i grabbed was 7.2 which is only "preliminary" support for the d600 (work's just fine to me, i think just the default settings might get tweaked down the road). but ACR 7+ doesn't work for cs5.  you'll need to upgrade to cs6. i think ACR 6.7 is all you can upgrade to with cs5.

the workaround i used before official adobe support was to use the viewNX software to convert to high bitdepth tiff, and then edit that through ACR.  from what i understand (which might be pretty off..) all you lose is WB adjustment, so you have to get that right through the viewNX conversion (although i never ran into a situation where i saw if this is true or not).  but the tiff will have enough bit depth to cover the dynamic range of the raw file, so you will still have a ton of exposure editing latitude (which i found to be true).  the other way is to use an exif editor and change the camera tag on the raw file to something that your version of ACR will recognize (D800, etc.). everything seemed to work fine using this method except for some major cropping issues. I think the file size makes ACR think it was shot with a weird resolution setting and it ends up cropping the images. Another method which might be possible now since adobe is supporting the d600, is to try to use the DNG converter from adobe.  Convert to DNG and open that through your version of ACR.

I got the d600 the week it came out not thinking about raw support.  The dual conversion was a major pita, and I ended up returning it in favor of waiting for adobe support.  a week later they released support and I edited a ton of my d600 raw shots with no issues.  I'll come back to the d600 at some point, but for now i'm enjoying the $ in my pocket and the d7000 isn't slouching too much atm.


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2012)

You will need to upgrade to CS 6 to have Adobe Camera Raw 7 (ACR 7), or convert the files to Adobe's DNG format.
Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras
You can also use the Nikon View NX software that Nikon supplied with your D600.

CS 5 uses ACR 6 which is ni longer supported by Adobe.

Adobe has to reverse engineer the Raw file format each new DSLR camera that uses Nikon's proprietary NEF Raw format has. Being proprietary information, Nikon does not supply that to Adobe. By the same token, Adobe won't expend effort and resources needed to go back and update a product, like CS 5, they no longer sell.


----------



## WhyteMyke (Nov 26, 2012)

Damn that kind of sucks. I did just realize that I hadn't upgraded my version of LR4 recently, so I did that and I am now at least able to view the images that I am taking while testing this thing out. I'll grab a trial of CS6 also to assist in my test runs. Thanks for the info man! Any idea/have you heard any rumors as to if/when/is it possible for Adobe to make the CS5 lineup work with the newer camera's?


----------



## WhyteMyke (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks KmH. I just installed the NX software too. Ill just upgrade next month then if I decide to keep the D600.


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2012)

WhyteMyke said:


> Any idea/have you heard any rumors as to if/when/is it possible for Adobe to make the CS5 lineup work with the newer camera's?


Yes. I have an idea when. Never.

ACR 6 uses Process Version (PV) 2010 and is compatible with PV 2003. ACR 7 was a big ACR update and uses PV 2012. Note the difference in the LR4 Basic panel sliders compared to CS 5 Camera Raw's Basic panel sliders. Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 * Process versions

CS6's Camera Raw and LR4's Develop module use essentially the same ACR 7. 
CS5 and LR3 use ACR 6.
CS4 and LR 2 use ACR 5.
CS3 and LR use ACR 4
CS 2 uses ACR 3
CS uses ACR 2
Photoshop 7 uses ACR 1.
(CS6 is Photoshop 13, CS is Photoshop 8)


----------



## Rhoads238 (Nov 26, 2012)

I had the same problem with my d600. If I add a filter to the nef file in view nx it works fine and I can open the raw file in acr. worked for me


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 26, 2012)

WhyteMyke said:


> ...... then if I decide to keep the D600.



You hate your D600.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You want to get rid of your D600.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You want to get rid of your D600 right now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know someone wants it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You will ship it to him at no charge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You will do this tomorrow.


----------



## WhyteMyke (Nov 26, 2012)

Just downloaded a trial of CS6. Waiting for it to finish up, then I will give it a whirl.

If I dont like it, then Sparky will be getting a free D600... 

Im testing it out with my 50mm 1.8 and my 35mm f/2D while I wait for the download to finish. From the camera view screen I like what I see so far. Definitely like the familiar feeling of the physical layout between the D7000 and the D600.


----------



## WhyteMyke (Nov 26, 2012)

Does converting the original RAW files to a DNG take away from the images' quality? Is there any information loss in the conversion? (Sorry for the ?'s)


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2012)

No.


----------



## WhyteMyke (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice. Thanks Keith! Off topic, but I'm still loving that Pelican case I got from ya almost a year ago!

Has anyone on here heard if the "oil spot" issue has been resolved yet with the D600?


----------



## ibtsom (Apr 30, 2013)

You have expressed my problem - I have a new D600, shoot in raw, and use CS3.  Both my Mac and View NX2 are totally up to date with the latest updates.  My CS3 tells me it does not recognize the images I want to work on in PS.  What did you do and how did you do it?


----------



## gryffinwings (Apr 30, 2013)

Information posted is a little dated. ACR version 7.3 is now out and fully supports the Nikon D600, which is what you will require, which also requires Adobe Photoshop CS6 as stated.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 30, 2013)

WhyteMyke said:


> Does converting the original RAW files to a DNG  take away from the images' quality? Is there any information loss in  the conversion? (Sorry for the ?'s)





KmH said:


> No.



What about EXIF?


----------



## KmH (Apr 30, 2013)

ibtsom said:


> You have expressed my problem - I have a new D600, shoot in raw, and use CS3.  Both my Mac and View NX2 are totally up to date with the latest updates.  My CS3 tells me it does not recognize the images I want to work on in PS.  What did you do and how did you do it?


He downloaded a 30-day trial of CS 6 (ACR 7 - Camera Raw).
CS 3 uses ACR 4 (Camera Raw) and doesn't support the D600. CS 3 cannot be updated to the ACR 5, 6 or the ACR 7.3 needed. However, you can convert the NEF files to DNG or download Nikon NX 2 (it's free).


----------



## KmH (Apr 30, 2013)

WhyteMyke said:


> Nice. Thanks Keith! Off topic, but I'm still loving that Pelican case I got from ya almost a year ago!


 :thumbup:


----------

